# Bonding Hierarchy??



## Javabird (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi there. 
My family just got a new cockatiel (Finnigan) 6 weeks ago. He was 10 weeks when we got him. My son (13) has wanted a cockatiel for years & we finally decided to get him one as he is old enough to do most of the care taking. Finnigan is just a lovely little guy, I didn't realize how much personality a cockatiel can have, he is just amazingly friendly & cuddly. So CUTE!!! The whole family just loves him. Im wondering about bonding with him. He seems to have bonded to me & my husband. He is friendly with my son but if I am in the room, he wants nothing to do with my son and just wants to be with me. If my husband is in the room with us then Finnigan wants nothing to do with me or my son and he only want to interact with my husband. If my son is holding Finn he seems desperate to get to me, tries to fly to me, chirps and just generally seems to want to get away from my son & over to me. If my husband & me are with him he does the same, but wants nothing to do with me & desperately wants to be with husband. He definitely has his preferences. 

Is there anyway we can encourage him to bond more with my son, he (my son) is feeling a little sad that his pet bird doesn't seem to have bonded with him. Finn seems very indifferent about my son all together even when its just the 2 of them playing. 

Any thoughts or insights would be great. Cheers:tiel2:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cockatiels can start to show signs of puberty as early as three months old. This sounds like that might be going on and if so, Finnigan has chosen your husband and you as his mates. It's not really a hierarchy, it's just who he has chosen to "pair" with. Hormone control can help with this and is definitely recommended because as this progresses he can get aggressive with the person he doesn't want to be with. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 This sticky has great info regarding hormone control.


----------

